# What Is your favorite chore to do?



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

as for comments i'm curious if specific chores are common for different personality types. ex. i'm an infp, and i love dusting. also if you click other, what is the "other" chore that is your favorite to do?


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Organizing other people's stuff (not my own).

Least favorite: ironing


----------



## elle vs (May 29, 2012)

organizing book shelf. on it;books, games, dvds, cds, and other random odds n' ends.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Ironic question! I like walking the dog, getting the groceries, the occasional lawn mowing. I like organizing things every once in a while. I hate taking IN the trash in the rain. The bin was left open and then it fell over and I got this gross sticky water on me.


----------



## Pralix (May 22, 2012)

I'm ISTJ as far as I can tell. 
Ignoring "Other" for the moment, I picked from the list of available choices and selected vacuuming. It's indoor, it's a solo activity and it uses a noisy machine. I have no babies to sit nor pets to care for and shopping means, like, going outside and stuff.

As for "Other," had I chosen that, I would also add my vote for organizing; books, videos, icons on my smartphone and computers, etc.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, I will go get the groceries.. you just sit right there. Grocery stores in this state sell liquor. XD


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

I generally dislike doing chores (my house is a chaotic mess, atm), but I'd have to say feeding my pet. When I feed my cat, she stops whining and calms down. I much prefer a calm kitty to a whiny one. I am an ISTJ.


----------



## ToiletWater13 (Jun 7, 2011)

When I first saw 'mowing,' I thought it was like...'mow'ing, like a cat. Even though that's usually "meow." I would have picked that one...but then I realized it meant like, lawn mowing. Which I actually don't hate that much. It's a tie between shopping for groceries and vacuuming, but I'll go with vacuuming since I often get annoyed when shopping for groceries because my mom and sister get distracted by things we don't need and then it takes forever. With vacuuming, I don't have to concentrate a lot on what I'm doing- I just go over and over in a pre-ordained fashion and sing or space out while I'm working XD I'm am INFJ. 
Actually, I thought this list would be filled more with the tedious, stupid things I hate doing- like making the bed or doing the dishes. I hate those chores with every fiber of my being.


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

I like grocery shopping, cause I usually buy something interesting. I like doing laundry cause it's easy.


----------



## Finntheirish (Jun 4, 2012)

elle vs said:


> organizing book shelf. on it;books, games, dvds, cds, and other random odds n' ends.


First thing I thought when I saw favorite chore was, "I wonder if they have something about organizing my things?" 
I take great pleasure in just making sure my room, and well everything of mine is well organized. I am probably on the more organized side of INFJ.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

this was my first poll, and i was unsure about how many spots to add. For cleaning, i think i should have expanded on that one like cleaning the bathroom vs cleaning/organizing your room or things which that's been my main project this week. it's not my favorite chore in world. i'm one of those people who has the pet peeve of getting annoyed easily when people touch my stuff without my permission so having my mom help me get on task to clean my room was not high on my to do list. i usually keep my room disorganized organized meaning i know where i last put everything. it is just problem to everyone else it seems have, but technically it is my personal space so i keep it how i like it. going off on a tangent here, don't mind me.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Chores?










I chose "walking my pet".


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Walking my pet. That's not even a proper chore - that's pleasant time spent in the company of my best friend.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I love to vacuum, there is something about it I find satisfying.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

When I first voted for feeding the pet, I was thinking about my cat. But then I remembered I have four guinea pigs and a rabbit to feed as well *le sigh* ah well...


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

Washing the dishes. There's just something so mundane that lets me retreat completely into my thoughts and still accomplish something.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Hoovering and least favourite probably the washing up or grocery shopping.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't consider grocery shopping a chore. I find great delight in it.


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd say grocery shopping as well, I love food!

I wish snow shoveling was on there, that's my real favorite.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I hate them all. 

I voted feeding my pet, but that was hypothetical. If I had an animal that I really connected with, then I would love taking care of it, but I don't.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

Prof. Song said:


> Walking my pet. That's not even a proper chore - that's pleasant time spent in the company of my best friend.


I feel the same way about mowing the lawn. Pleasant time spent in the company of my lawnmower.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't believe _shopping for groceries_ is winning. I can't fucking
*stand* being in the grocery store. 

However, I actually enjoy mowing the lawn. I like to exercise, and I 
like good weather. So put those two together, add some music and
the fact that I'm also achieving something and: mowing = awesome.

As for walking my dog: 1) I didn't notice that one.
2) even if I had, my dog always wants to stop every two steps
in order to pee (or pretend to pee). Plus she is always trying to
trip me with her leash, and I have to worry about other dogs 
running up to attack her. <-- I just realized this whole scenario
would make a great slap stick routine.


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

... people have chores they enjoy? this boggles the mind.

i enjoy decorating things, organising books/DVDs and clothes. making things look nice and how i want them to, basically.
cooking & ironing are big weak spots of mine... i'm pretty dangerous when it comes to things like that, so i avoid them at all costs. it's the same reason i'll never drive as difficult as it makes my life.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I love cleaning the bathroom, and generally anything with scrubbing and wiping. I don't like doing laundry.

p.s. didn't know that shopping for groceries are there. that's my favourite!


----------



## Dart07 (Jun 17, 2011)

mowing. I get to be outside. Only bad part is when you have to bag the grass or plow through bushes...


----------



## Val1991 (Dec 21, 2011)

Mucking my horse's stall. *sigh....*


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Grocery shopping. If you go when you're hungry, it's the best thing ever. Seriously. Don't listen to people when they say not to go shopping for food if you haven't eaten recently. It's loads of fun. It's probably a terrible idea but loads of fun nonetheless.


----------



## Dumb Name Goes Here (Jun 8, 2012)

I chose other because I rather have a maid. 
I hate to clean, but my house is sparkling clean from top to bottom. I keep it clean so I don't have to do clean. If that makes sense, it does to me.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

Video games are my favorite chore.

Whoever can guess what my favorite video game is gets a secret snake camouflage and a HIGH FIVE!


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

Grocery shopping, just because shopping can be enjoyable-ish sometimes and it gets me out of the house (I'm bordering on hermit-esque a lot of the time). Also vacuuming and doing things like cleaning the kitchen... though I'm not entirely sure why. I think maybe because they gives me a sense of accomplishment afterwards, due to things looking nice and clean and spotless. Sorting the recycle is kinda fun sometimes as well, haha. I don't really mind doing laundry either, though I preferred it when I still lived at home because the washer and dryer were just downstairs in the basement; now my husband and I live in an apartment in an old house, with no on-site laundry facilities, and I'm not the biggest fan of laundromats. I used to love drying dishes as a kid and I liked washing them when I was in my teens... but now I have no idea why and don't really like either.

Worst chore to me? Anything involving cleaning pets. Ick. I'm somewhat of a germophobe and really just don't like getting dirty or being around anything dirty. I wish pets would just look cute and fluffy and cuddly, and then clean up their own poop and hair and stuff, haha.


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

People... actually LIKE doing chores? Bump that noise. I'd sooner take a dive than willingly do chores.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

My least disliked chore would be doing laundry.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

I like shopping for groceries and cleaning and pretty much all. But I totally hate ironing. I do it, but I hate it.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I guess what I hate about going grocery shopping is that I just hate going into supermarkets. I just get confused easily, the bright lights, people rushing about, having to choose out of 50 different sauces, the mad rush of getting to the checkout and unloading all your items in record time with a queue of impatient customers behind you, I just find it really quite a stressful experience and am glad to get out as soon as possible.


----------



## Akbar2k7 (Oct 23, 2011)

Nothing I am ENFP.


----------



## gh0st (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm an INFP.... and I like cleaning the toilets (when I remember).
I get time to think. ^_^


----------



## Fictionalizer (Jun 10, 2012)

My favorite chore is brushing my dogs, especially Bailey because loves to be brushed. Barnum squirms too much and wants to get outside.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Enfp and I like vacuuming and grocery shopping :]


----------



## Lex Kinast (Jul 2, 2012)

My favourite chore to do is to take books and DVDs back to the library to be renewed or returned, because this gives me the opportunity to get out new materials.

I am an INTP.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm an INFP and I like sweeping! Grocery shopping, too.


----------

